# What can be done if an entire presbytery falls to error?



## JonathanHunt (Dec 12, 2008)

Simple question out of pure interest for Presbyterian brethren. What can a denomination actually do if an entire presbytery is ruined by false doctrine? Does it differ from one group to another - PCA/OPC etc?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 12, 2008)

They join the CREC!


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 12, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Simple question out of pure interest for Presbyterian brethren. What can a denomination actually do if an entire presbytery is ruined by false doctrine? Does it differ from one group to another - PCA/OPC etc?



Good men can join that presbytery and FIGHT!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 12, 2008)

The General Assembly can act. It can use BCO 34-1:

34-1. Process against a minister shall be entered before the Presbytery of
which he is a member. However, if the Presbytery refuses to act in doctrinal
cases or cases of public scandal and two other Presbyteries request the
General Assembly to assume original jurisdiction (to first receive and
initially hear and determine), the General Assembly shall do so.

As an ultimate matter, the denomination can kick the entire Presbytery out of the denomination.


----------

